# Monolith - the first beautiful f/s bike?



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Stopped by Pacific Coast Cycles today to pick up a set of WTB bars - yes, they have a few in stock - and took some photos of some of the classics they have hanging around. Remeber this one? Spender Owyang's Monolith suspension frame and his Rebound suspension fork. Details - it's all in the photos. Circa 1991?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ssmike said:


> Stopped by Pacific Coast Cycles today to pick up a set of WTB bars - yes, they have a few in stock - and took some photos of some of the classics they have hanging around. Remeber this one? Spender Owyang's Monolith suspension frame and his Rebound suspension fork. Details - it's all in the photos.


Crazy looking FS... wowser.s


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

donkekus said:


> How much they letting those WTB bars go for? Man... I want a pair! Hook a brotha up?
> MAN!!!! I NEED A PAIR!!! For my Bonty Restoration!
> 
> Lemme know ASAP.
> ...


Give Chuck a call - 760-967-4900


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*dont forget he invented Coda cranks....*

Later on for C-dale...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

rideit said:


> Later on for C-dale...


You're thinking of Alex Pong and his kid Skooks of Magic Motorcycle. That Monolith's first crankset was actually a Magic Motorcycle set.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*You are correct, and I stand trumped.*

Man, we are geeks!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Spencer got a job for specialized as i recall...*

and I got duplicates of the Monolith and Rebound fork review issues of MBA in my collection.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Spencer got a job for specialized as i recall...
> .


that's what I recall too. don't think he's there today, though.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

used to ride with a guy in school who had one of those forks on the front of his fat chance! was a great fork, or so he always said.....i was still on a rigid interloc ti fork! 

those liiiiiittle tiny bolts on the bottom of the fork crown/under the headtube? sheared off on him while landing a jump one day, playing around on campus. was going down some steps, landed on his face. was ugly!

other than that, he loved the fork! never got to ride it to see how it felt, as his bike was way too big for me to even straddle the toptube.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

A pic from MBA.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Some other images from my /data/images/bikes/scans/scanned_from_MBA/ directory.
They also tested the second generation bike that was green. They didnt like the fork then and suggested anyone buying the bike to get a Mag 21 instead.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

Do anyone of you have any info on the bike in my avatar.
Sorry i have a bigger picture somewhere, but can't seem to find it right now.

It is supposed to be a monolith wich carbon frame was made by kestrel.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Happened to be at Pacific Coast Cycles last week and checked this machine out. Its very cool. I had never seen one in person, but the design is very clean, and very beautiful. It looks very well thought out and surprisingly the rear suspension feels very impressive, albeit not too much travel. The fork felt similar to the RS-1 with its built in "static lockout". Its a very neat bike. If youre ever near Oceanside, stop by and see Chuck with nice little classic shop and museum.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

That carbon bike was probably just a concept bike.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

yep, but what is surprising is that it is still a good project bike today.

Carbon fiber and integrated transmission are coming, the telescopic forks are not dead.

What did happend to the deisnger between monolith ? Did the brand colapse ?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*hmmm. what were the other photos?*



ssmike said:


> Stopped by Pacific Coast Cycles today to pick up a set of WTB bars - yes, they have a few in stock - and took some photos of some of the classics they have hanging around. Remeber this one? Spender Owyang's Monolith suspension frame and his Rebound suspension fork. Details - it's all in the photos. Circa 1991?


what is the orange 29 inch looking beast?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

dRjOn said:


> what is the orange 29 inch looking beast?


Surly 1x1 with 29" wheels...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

uno-speedo said:


> Surly 1x1 with 29" wheels...


a wee bit more info here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=8120


----------



## chuey (Dec 4, 2004)

*One off*



dRjOn said:



> what is the orange 29 inch looking beast?


Good eye, man! Isn't orange the best color?!? Well anyway, it is a Surly one by one and Rob, who you know as Moordirt and Louis who also used to work here, wondered if you could put a twenty nine inch wheel in that frame. After checking it out, we removed and repositioned the brake bosses. Voila! Twenty niner! After getting it back from the powder coater, I found out the tire kissed both bridges with the gear ratio I wanted to use. Some file work and a little bright red touch up over the newly filed areas and I was ready to experience single speeding. (My single speed is: "slow".)

Chuey


----------



## Hosehead (May 4, 2005)

So who has pictures of the bike Alex Pong designed for C-dale? The one that showed up at Interbike in prototype form that was milled out of several large chunks of aluminum. Not a weld or piece of tubing to be seen on the beast. Never made it to market, maybe the market wouldn't support a $10,000 bike in ~1990.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I have two of those Forks,(one of them never ever use) waiting for the day i find a monolith frame to put them on...

A man can dream, I guess.


oh sorry I'm kind of new here but for sure not new to mountain bikes,


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually My Nicolai M-Pire somehow remind me of that "No expense spare" aproach of the monolith's



























can you imagine the developments if guys like Spencer stay in the Industry,,, well if they works as designer,, just remenber Doug Bradbury and what end up becoming ManiPoo..


----------

